# Leather doctor?



## acidrainy (May 28, 2008)

I've recently bought my TTC. I love the car, but I inherited some nasty leather damage.

Is there anyway to repair this?

This is a shot of the passenger seat, as you can see someone with a sharp belt must of got out of this car a bit sideways at one point: 









A bit more serious is the driver seat... I really hope something can be done:









Overall, the seats are okay... It's just the sections that I've taken macro shots of that really stick out:


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

See my recent liquid leather post. great stuff!

Ant


----------



## acidrainy (May 28, 2008)

anTTony said:


> See my recent liquid leather post. great stuff!
> 
> Ant


Will LL be enough here? I notice the stitching is quite bad on my driver seat too now that I've seen the photo up close. Starting to think that I may have to bite the bullet and look at professional repair or a new seat... Don't imagine that stitching is something that I can do myself. :/


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

what sort of job do you want?

For it to be improved? - Then try liquid leather 1st, see what it turns out like.

For it to be perfect again? - Then a trip to the reupholsters will be needed.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

There's a Liquid Leather Scuffmaster kit that is supposed to be very good, and pretty cheap, may as well give that a go.

Just done my seats this morning, great stuff is LL 8)

As once was said in a flim (maybe)..."you can't beat the smell of leather in the morning!"


----------

